
Show HN: Visual Studio Code for Chromebooks and Raspberry Pi - headmelted
https://code.headmelted.com
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12956597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12956597).

------
cfstras
Other thread about announcing blogpost:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12956597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12956597)

